# Non ci credo



## Artrella

Ciao!
Perché si dice "non ci credo" e non "non ti credo" quando due persone parlano?
Questo "ci" si riferisce al topic che si parla?
Grazie!



> Ad esempio:
> 
> Sono argentina...
> Non ci credo, tu parli bene l'italiano


----------



## Normandy6644

In this case, the "ci" is "it."  

Non ci credo = I don't believe it.

I'm sure a native can explain why it's used there a little bit better.


----------



## Alfry

si riferisce a qualcosa di cui si è parlato prima

q: credi in Babbo Natale?
a: non ci credo - non credo in lui ==> ci = in lui, in questa cosa, in that context

1: ho visto babbo natale
2: non ti credo - non credo a te ==> ti = a te, in that context


----------



## Artrella

Alfry said:
			
		

> si riferisce a qualcosa di cuisi è parlato prima
> 
> q: credi in Babbo Natale?
> a: non ci credo - non credo in lui ==> ci = in lui, in questa cosa, in  that context
> 
> 1: ho visto babbo natale
> 2: non ti credo - non credo a te ==> ti = a te, in that context




Ok *Alfry* questo è esattamente lo che pensavo... grazie!


----------



## Lisa_I

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ok *Alfry* questo è esattamente lo *ciò* che pensavo... grazie!


Spero di non sbagliare!


----------



## Artrella

Lisa_I said:
			
		

> Spero di non sbagliare!




Wow! Finalmente questa parola che io vedevo sempre ma non sapevo come usarla...grazie Lisa!


----------



## Jana337

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> Perché si dice "non ci credo" e non "non ti credo" quando due persone parlano?
> Questo "ci" si riferisce al topic che  si parla?
> Grazie!



... al tema di cui si parla
... al tema del quale si parla

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Lisa_I said:
			
		

> Spero di non sbagliare!



Forse è meglio dire "spero di non aver sbagliato". 

Non sbagli - un'altra possibilità sarebbe "questo è esattamente quello che pensavo".

Jana


----------



## Alfry

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Forse è meglio dire "spero di non aver sbagliato".


 
vanno bene entrambi in questo caso, l'azione di "sbagliare" per chi legge il post è contemporanea allo sbaglio (spero di non sbagliare)

ma la si può anche intendere come trascorsa perchè è stata (l'azione) concepita è postata qualche tempo prima (spero di non aver sbagliato)



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Non sbagli - un'altra possibilità sarebbe "questo è esattamente quello che pensavo".
> 
> Jana


----------



## lsp

Alfry said:
			
		

> si riferisce a qualcosa di *cuisi* è parlato prima
> 
> q: credi in Babbo Natale?
> a: non ci credo - non credo in lui ==> ci = in lui, in questa cosa, in  that context
> 
> 1: ho visto babbo natale
> 2: non ti credo - non credo a te ==> ti = a te, in that context


I'd let it go normally, but it's late and I'm quickly catching up on a lot of posts and I've been laughing out loud over that keyboard of yours   !!


----------



## leenico

> q: credi in Babbo Natale?
> a: non ci credo - non credo in lui ==> ci = in lui, in questa cosa, in that context
> 
> 1: ho visto babbo natale
> 2: non ti credo - non credo a te ==> ti = a te, in that context





> Sono argentina...
> Non ci credo, tu parli bene l'italiano



From reading the above I can then say "Non ci credo" is wrong & it should be "Non ti credo." Please confirm. Lee


----------



## Manuel_M

leenico said:
			
		

> From reading the above I can then say "Non ci credo" is wrong & it should be "Non ti credo." Please confirm. Lee


 
Non ti credo means *I don't believe you*.
Non ci credo means *I don't believe it* (or *that*)


----------



## Artrella

Lisa_I said:
			
		

> "cuisi" dobrebbe essere "cui si" (ricordi la barra spaziatrice difettosa di Alfry )  Allora, "cui" vuol dire "whom" or "which".  Per esempio:
> l'amico _con cui _studiavo = the friend _with whom_ I studied
> il libro _di cui_ ho parlato = the book _of which_ I had spoken
> "Ciò" vuol dire "that".  Per esempio:
> hai sentito _ciò _che ho detto? = Did you hear that which I said?
> Ho un'ultima domanda, _ciò'__è_ quanti anni hai? = I have one last question, _that is_ how old are you?
> 
> Spero di averti aiutata!



Sicuro me hai aiutato Lisa!!!   Ho dimenticato quello della barra di Alfry....Alfry ma quando la riparerài??? hee hee


----------



## leenico

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Non ti credo means *I don't believe you*.
> Non ci credo means *I don't believe it* (or *that*)


OK Manuel, you made it crystal clear. Thank you. Lee


----------



## Alfry

leenico said:
			
		

> From reading the above I can then say "Non ci credo" is wrong & it should be "Non ti credo." Please confirm. Lee


 
both are correct.
It depends on what you want to state

non ci credo - I don't/can't believe that (what you are saying, what I'm seeing), that is, there's something you can't or don't believe

non ti credo - I don't/can't believe you, that is, there's someone you don't/can't believe

Edit: sorry manuel, I didn't see your explanation


----------



## Artrella

In questo dialogo >>  "Ti colleghi più tardi" / "no...non ci credo" >> la risposta è corretta?


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> In questo dialogo >> "Ti colleghi più tardi" / "no...non ci credo" >> la risposta è corretta?


 
il "CI" non sta bene in questo caso.

q: Ti colleghi più tardi?
a: no, non credo (è molto improbabile)


----------



## Artrella

Alfry said:
			
		

> il "CI" non sta bene in questo caso.
> 
> q: Ti colleghi più tardi?
> a: no, non credo (è molto improbabile)




ok Alfry....ma ora la domanda del  ( o dei ??=) milione...e perché non è corretto qui se mi riferisco a "non collegarse più tardi"  >> Inglese "Will you be on line later?"
"No, I don't think *so*"


----------



## Jana337

Artrella said:
			
		

> ok Alfry....ma ora la domanda del ( o dei ??=) milione...e perché non è corretto qui se mi riferisco a "non collegars*i* più tardi"  >> Inglese "Will you be on line later?"
> "No, I don't think *so*"



Dovresti essere più attenta. 

Jana


----------



## Artrella

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dovresti essere più attenta.
> 
> Jana




Ah Jana! Tu dici per il "se" instead of "si" in "collegarsi"?? Well...this is Itanish...   
The rest of the question.... riesci a rispondermi?


----------



## Jana337

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ah Jana! Tu dici per il "se" instead of "si" in "collegarsi"?? Well...this is Itanish...
> The rest of the question.... riesci a rispondermi?



Purtroppo non capisco bene di che cosa si tratta...

Jana


----------



## Manuel_M

Ti collegherai piu` tardi? 
No, non credo.

*Ci* is not used in this case. Even though in English the answer would be _I don't think *so*_*, *in Italian there is no equivalent word for _so _in this case. 

Remember, as Jana has repeatdely explained, *ci*=a+qualcosa.

In the case of credere - you would use *ci *only if you were speaking about belief in something.


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> ok Alfry....ma ora la domanda *da un milione di Euro/dollari*...e perché non è corretto qui se mi riferisco a "non collegars*i* più tardi" >> Inglese "Will you be on line later?"
> "No, I don't think *so*"


 
se tu mi dicessi
*no, non ci credo*
è come se mi dicessi: no, non credo in quanto mi hai detto (mi hai fatto vedere, mi hai fatto capire, ho visto, ho sentito)

io ti chiederei
non ci credi, ok, ma *in cosa* non credi?
il "ci" mi fa pensare che sia stato specificato qualcosa prima a cui voglio che tu creda.

Lo so che è difficile, me ne rendo conto 

ho vinto il milione di euro?


----------



## cieloinfinito

Ciao, amici. Non sono sicuro se questo thread e' ancora attivo ma magari mi potete aiutare.
Stavo vedendo "I corti" di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo, quello della gita in montagna. Il contesto e' che Giovanni fa scalare la montagna a Aldo quando invece c'e' il sentiero e, appunto, esce questa battuta:
Giovanni dice:"Adesso sei soddisfatto" (Si intende di, invece aver preso il sentiero, aver scalato la montagna)
Aldo risponde: "Non credo. Sono stanco."
Mi potete dire se invece di quel "Non credo" si poteva dire "Non ci credo"?
Grazie!


----------



## Einstein

I would translate "Non ci credo" as "I don't believe it", while "non credo" means "I don't think so".


----------



## cieloinfinito

Einstein said:


> I would translate "Non ci credo" as "I don't believe it", while "non credo" means "I don't think so".



Grazie, Einstein. Molto gentile.
Quindi, nessuna risposta sarebbe stata sbagliata? In quel contesto citato potrei dire "Non ci credo" o "Non credo" lo stesso?


----------



## Einstein

Ebbene, se mi racconti una cosa molto improbabile, posso rispondere, incredulo, "I don't believe it!", "Non ci credo!"
Ma se mi chiedi un'opinione, tipo "Pioverà stasera?", posso rispondere: "Non credo", "I don't think so". Può essere anche "Credo di no".


----------



## cieloinfinito

Grazie, Einstein. 
Allora, sarebbe cosí:
"Giuro che oggi vado in palestra" 
La risposta correta e' "Non ci credo" perché "ci" = "che tu vai in palestra"
"Stasera piove"
La risposta correta e' "Non credo". Ma puó pure essere "Non ci credo"? "Ci" = "che stasera piove"


----------



## Einstein

cieloinfinito said:


> "Stasera piove"
> La risposta correta e' "Non credo". Ma puó pure essere "Non ci credo"? "Ci" = "che stasera piove"


Sono possibili entrambe le risposte, ma il significato cambia. Se mi chiedi un'opinione, "Secondo te pioverà stasera?", io da meteorologo dilettante dico: "Non credo".
Invece se mi dici "Sta piovendo!", io posso rispondere: "Non ci credo! Dieci minuti fa non c'era neanche una nuvola!"

NB Qui stiamo parlando solo della lingua italiana e non di traduzione. Se vuoi continuare la discussione è meglio che tu vada sul forum Solo Italiano.


----------



## Pat (√2)

cieloinfinito said:


> invece di quel "Non credo" si poteva dire "Non ci credo"?


No, non si poteva. Qui "Non credo" è simile a "Non direi", "Non penso proprio", "No" 

(Ciao, Jon!)


----------



## cieloinfinito

Grazie mille Pat, Einstein, adesso ho capito meglio. A presto.


----------

